# Husky 357xp replacement parts



## PIPOGuy (Sep 20, 2019)

Hey all,
Got a pawn shop 357, screams when it runs, but I think I found out why it was pawned.
Where the vibration guard/spring meets the main body (also where the chain-slip guard is screwed in) that piece of plastic is gone. Looks like I have to order a new housing for the engine. Looking at eplacements.com the diagram showed the piece but no order number.
Did I just buy a lemon??
I love project saws, but Im working on 2, 3 might make a crowd.
Attached (hopefully) is the diagram Im talking about.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 20, 2019)

Take a picture of what you need, or circle it in your pic. I might have it. 

I also might be interested in a third 357 to rehab this winter if you decide to sell.


----------



## Ronie (Sep 22, 2019)

Very confusing, are you talking about the plastic piece that is on the end of the spring?


----------

